# Diet while training.



## Pedantix (Jan 6, 2012)

Just wondering how you guys eat when your training regularly. What about when you are training for a competition, how does it differ? Normally, I like to get a good breakfast in in the morning (eggs, a bagel and some juice or something of the sort) and then a fairly hefty lunch in at about two with alot of veggies and not to much bread, then I have a protein shake about 530, go to class at 6, and don't eat dinner till about 930 or 10 when I get off. Usually rice and beans and maybe some chicken type stuff. I also take vitamins and supplements twice a day. Obviously this varies quite a bit from day to day, but that's about how I prefer my diet. 

What about you guys? What do you eat while you are training? What about training for a competition? When do you eat? Do you take supplements? I'd love some feed back and any tips or info you guys have in the diet arena. Thanks!


----------



## Native (Jan 6, 2012)

I generally try to eat responsibly all the time, not just when training. 

I pay attention to Carb/Protein/Fat ratio (40%/40%/20%) and try to eat all natural foods. Also, I keep rough track of calories each day, mostly to make sure I eat enough. Most of my eating is done before 1-2pm, then it's generally lighter meals. Eating maybe 4-5 times a day.

Sometimes, of course, I completely fail at this plan. But that's ok. As long as I'm training a couple times a week and then exercising another 2-3 times a week, it works out well.

I use http://www.livestrong.com/myplate/ to track foods often. It does a great job of breaking down what you are eating, and you can even keep track of your activities. I really only started worrying about this stuff in my 30's because I found that my health and performance was suffering when eating like I was still 20. A little body maintenance makes a lot of difference.

As far as supplements, I eat protein bars often (I like the ingredients in PureProtein brand). Take a performance multivitamin daily. If i'm going through a phase of extra workouts, such as when I did INSANITY or P90X, I would also include some Soy Protein Isolate & maybe Creatine.

-Adam


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 6, 2012)

I just eat.  Lately, I've been eating too much.  I need to eat less.  So I'll cut back a bit.  I also need to get some more exercise outside the dojo.  So I'll be heading back to the gym.

That's about it.  The secret to diet and exercise is to eat less, exercise more.  There's not much more to it than that.

People are way too wrapped up in pseudo-science in my humble opinion.  You're going to get old and die.  Exercise and diet will help keep that from happening for a bit longer, but there's zero evidence that paying attention to your vitamin-X or protein-Q intake is going to make a significant difference.  Just eat less and exercise more, and you're done.

Of course, that doesn't sell books or dietary supplements.


----------



## Native (Jan 6, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The secret to diet and exercise is to eat less, exercise more.  There's not much more to it than that.
> .



That's so true! I have this idea that I want to be come faster, stronger & leaner, so I work on it a little more and try to apply some science and logic. It's a tough road though.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 6, 2012)

Native said:


> That's so true! I have this idea that I want to be come faster, stronger & leaner, so I work on it a little more and try to apply some science and logic. It's a tough road though.



I can appreciate that.  It seems many people get stuck into the search for the magic bullet, the one program or supplement or pill that is going to fix all their problems, when the problem is actually internal; it's their minds.  They have to change that before they can change anything else.

It also seems as though science, although it has learned much, still doesn't know everything about everything.  Every so often, a supplement once declared safe turns out to be dangerous; people have gotten injured following around the latest program or regimen or supplement.  I'm not interested in being a guinea pig for the newest fad pill or supplement; they might be scientific, and they might be well-intentioned, but it doesn't mean they work, or that they are safe over time.

I have long believed that our bodies are designed to ask us by creating a craving when they need something, and that additional supplements are a waste of time and money, and possibly dangerous on top of it.  

I was rather surprised recently to find myself advised by my doctor to begin taking a 2000 IU supplement of Vitamin D per day, due to a Vitamin D deficiency he noted in my blood work (I am diabetic and get blood work done often).  So, I am taking it - for now - and we'll see how my blood looks when I am next tested.  Then I will decide if I am going to continue taking it or not.  In general, I think it's all stuff and nonsense.  However, I am willing to give this a chance since it was recommended to me by my doctor.


----------



## Mr. Freebody (Feb 12, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> That's about it.  The secret to diet and exercise is to eat less, exercise more.  There's not much more to it than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, that doesn't sell books or dietary supplements.


.  

I think people generally need to eat more food, more often. I often see guys who have a huge volume of training but don't eat enough and wonder why they are always tired and sore. Eat paleo. Unlimited animals, nuts, eggs, beans, vegetables. Sometimes brown rice or fruit. And hardly every white rice, pasta, bread, potato or confectionary.   Eat six meals a day like this and you will Not gain weight. You will slim down, have more energy, and recover quicker from workouts. Try it.


----------



## brownie710 (Mar 8, 2012)

Mr. Freebody said:


> .
> 
> I think people generally need to eat more food, more often. I often see guys who have a huge volume of training but don't eat enough and wonder why they are always tired and sore. Eat paleo. Unlimited animals, nuts, eggs, beans, vegetables. Sometimes brown rice or fruit. And hardly every white rice, pasta, bread, potato or confectionary.   Eat six meals a day like this and you will Not gain weight. You will slim down, have more energy, and recover quicker from workouts. Try it.


I'd have to agree with Mr. Freebody,
I have gone various routes from the ratio nutrition of 30/50/20 of Protein/ Carbs/Fats and 40/40/20 as well which is effective when building muscle but is time consuming (especially when you have a job,wife, house with repairs and baby). I have used the paleo diet for 3 month cycles in the past and have been able to maintain and even build muscle while stripping bodyfat. There is a noticeable increase in energy and mood as well. I think I'm on the lifestyle kick with it this time and plan on leaving it as the foundation of my nutrition.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 8, 2012)

Then again it won't hurt to cut back on junk food, and everyone knows what that is...............
You are what you eat, and what you eat contributes to performance. Eat a good diet all of the time, and more of it as your training increases.

It's not rocket science here, if it is altered in any way, (potato chips vs potato), (deep fried vs baked), (lean cuts of meat vs fat laden), it's called cleaning up you're diet. Now, play with the portions as need be. You're heart will thank you for it. Vitamins, personal choice.

The end.....................


----------

